# Definitive 2.0T Coil Pack Thread



## 3GFX (Dec 1, 2011)

Allo Forum!


I've got a 2.0T Fsi in an '08 Jetta. I've got some random misfires here and there. So l've changed the plugs and now I’m looking into coil packs.

I’ve googled and search but have never found real evidence (unless it was from the shop selling them) about R8 coil packs! 

*Do the red top R8 coil packs work better and provide a strong spark? *

Who has experience with these?!


----------



## sethroid (Apr 19, 2012)

You might want to read this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5909868-My-GTI-Nightmare


----------



## 3GFX (Dec 1, 2011)

sethroid said:


> You might want to read this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5909868-My-GTI-Nightmare


So by that thread, the "red top" Audi coils were not working properly. Is this in one situation? 

The cause was not defined either. Is the answer that basically the engine management and hardware cannot properly adapt to the red top audi coils?


----------



## sethroid (Apr 19, 2012)

3GFX said:


> So by that thread, the "red top" Audi coils were not working properly. Is this in one situation?
> 
> The cause was not defined either. Is the answer that basically the engine management and hardware cannot properly adapt to the red top audi coils?


I dunno, the OP said


GTI16VFAN2 said:


> "regional tech" says I have audi coilpacks (Red Tops) and they are taking different voltage, throwing off the IMRC sensor and I need OEM coilpacks before he continues any further work, he has "seen this before with audi's"


----------



## 3GFX (Dec 1, 2011)

So if this is true how come some people have had success with R8's or Okadas?

Any other info?


----------



## GTI16VFAN2 (Dec 17, 2007)

Ahh the nightmare, I am very interested if anyone else experienced issues with the redtops like myself  I am still on OEM coilpacks thousands of miles later and not a single issue, redtops just look better but OEM is probably the safer choice.


----------



## 3GFX (Dec 1, 2011)

GTI16VFAN2 said:


> Ahh the nightmare, I am very interested if anyone else experienced issues with the redtops like myself  I am still on OEM coilpacks thousands of miles later and not a single issue, redtops just look better but OEM is probably the safer choice.



...and this is my ultimate questions...as I'm trying to reduce fuel cuts. 

For a while step colder plugs regapped was working.

I know a high pressure fuel pump is the way to go, but I'm wondering if the Red Tops have any advantage. So far it looks like they are just more problems than benefit.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

I have been running the "red top" coil packs in my (ahem) Audi 2.0 FSI... and I have not had a single issue with them in years.


----------



## 3GFX (Dec 1, 2011)

So wouldn't it make sense that the Audi version of the 2.0T FSI is the "better" version. 

Thus the red top coils would be better?


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

I would run the latest revision coils meant for your motor. Makes the most sense to me!


----------



## ericj (Dec 6, 2004)

xtravbx said:


> I would run the latest revision coils meant for your motor. Makes the most sense to me!


 You could have the best of both worlds with that and a rattle can of red  

better yet, paint the top silver and then paint again with a metal-flake translucent red. The A8 guys will be sooo jealous.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

I have Touareg V8 red coilpacks, which is th same as R8

I replace them with every spark plug change....


----------



## ericj (Dec 6, 2004)

BsickPassat said:


> I have Touareg V8 red coilpacks, which is th same as R8
> 
> I replace them with every spark plug change....


 That sounds unnecessary and expensive. 

I guess it depends how often you change your plugs. I've seen a set of Denso Iridiums with 100,000 miles on them that looked new.


----------



## 3GFX (Dec 1, 2011)

Officially running the R8 coil packs along with a new KMD hpfp and new plugs.

Runs smooth so far. No complaints. We'll see how the longevity is.

But dyno seems good, smooth drive and idle. Fuel efficiency seems on par.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

xtravbx said:


> I would run the latest revision coils meant for your motor. Makes the most sense to me!


X2.

Any proof of any real benefit of the R8 coilpacks?


----------



## ericj (Dec 6, 2004)

dmorrow said:


> X2.
> 
> Any proof of any real benefit of the R8 coilpacks?


Seriously. Lets see some dyno results. Or at least logs from vag-com.


----------



## 3GFX (Dec 1, 2011)

I plan. To revisit the dyno after the snow melts. Hopefully the same dyno shop as before. I will post results if and when I get them.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

dmorrow said:


> X2.
> 
> Any proof of any real benefit of the R8 coilpacks?





ericj said:


> Seriously. Lets see some dyno results. Or at least logs from vag-com.


I don't run an engine cover and I like the way they look. It was 100% cosmetic for me to pick the red coilpacks over the black ones when I did new plugs and coils at 55K. :thumbup:


----------



## ericj (Dec 6, 2004)

TBomb said:


> I don't run an engine cover and I like the way they look. It was 100% cosmetic for me to pick the red coilpacks over the black ones when I did new plugs and coils at 55K. :thumbup:


Some people are running what appear to be VW-spec coil packs that appear to be just the same old pack painted red. 

I have met a lot of eurocar enthusiasts in the last few months and not a single one of them has wanted to look at my engine bay. No matter how big i tell them my intake is. But if that's what floats your boat, whatever dude, go for it. 

Other people seem to be running Audi A8 coil packs. Which don't even seat properly in the 2.0T block, and there is one anecdote of a VWoA tech demanding they be replaced to continue diagnostic on the argument that they are specced at the wrong voltage for the engine. 

What i think we're interested in knowing is if Audi A8 coil packs are better, worse, or just red and too tall.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

So far, with the R8/Touareg BAR V8 coilpacks, I have had 2 instances of multiple misfires in the winter... and these were installed about 2000 miles ago...


----------

